
Introducing Worlds First Supercomputer App Store, {functions} for Computes.io - cmatthieu
https://medium.com/computes-io/introducing-functions-app-store-for-computes-io-supercomputer-98f341b75362#.dosw19wle
======
techgenius
This is brilliant and probably how all computing will be in the future. No one
will own infra but talk to cloud computation services such as this.

